
Why would a normal person build its own spatiotemporal database? - miljen
https://blog.mireo.hr/why-would-a-normal-person-build-its-own-spatiotemporal-database
======
pmdulaney
Why would a normal person use the word "it" to refer to a human being?

~~~
miljen
Nice one :) I suppose being a non-native speaker is not a good excuse?

~~~
pmdulaney
On the contrary -- being a non-native speaker is an excellent excuse!

